# Trebuchet (CM9) Launcher



## nebkat (Jun 23, 2011)

*Trebuchet Launcher (ICS)*​*Official CM9 Launcher*









​
*Screenshots*
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/7...1122319382.png
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/768...1122319365.png
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4...1122318340.png
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/268...1122318334.png
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6...1122516465.png

*Features*
Custom number of Homescreens ☑
Enable/Disable Persistent Search Bar ☑
Separated Apps/Widgets in Drawer ☑
Resize Any Widget ☑
Show and Fade Scrolling Indicator in Homescreen and Drawer ☑
Enable/Disable Auto-Rotate ☑
Drawer Apps Sorting (Title, Install Date) ☑
*Planned Features*
Infinite Scrolling
Dock (Custom pages and size)
Transition Effects (Homescreen and Drawer)
Backup and Restore
Much more
If you have any suggestions, please post them here. I will update a list of the requested features so that you wouldn't repost old ones. If you notice any bugs please post a *full logcat* of the error and your current rom.

*Download*

Trebuchet Launcher only works on Android 4.0.3+. It has to be installed on /system (root is needed). 

*Manual Install (Latest Version)*
Download Trebuchet.apk


```
adb remount
```



```
adb push Trebuchet.apk /system/app
```

*CWM/Recovery Package*
Download Trebuchet.zip
Put on sdcard
Flash in recovery
*Thanks to everyone for helping!*
xplodwild - hosting
AdamG/schiznik - build server
teamhacksung - private repo/testing
CyanogenMod team - testing


----------



## nebkat (Jun 23, 2011)

Reserved for future post


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is effectively a 'tweaked' stock browser, right?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is only for phones running ics huh? I can't tell because I'm on tapatalk, I guess I'll find out though.
Edit: okay I was right, damn that sucks.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## nebkat (Jun 23, 2011)

AndyCr15 said:


> This is effectively a 'tweaked' stock browser, right?


You mean launcher? lol

It's not just 'tweaked', it will have many advanced features. Currently I'm rewriting the drawer code to allow vertical drawers and such. It will support renaming apps and folders in the drawer.


----------



## AndyCr15 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, sorry, launcher.

Okay, a modded stock launcher then


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I know this might sound stupid, but since ICS is new and all......this should work on tablets too correct? Still applying the 2.x/3.x mindset haha


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Can we just use root explorer to move the apk to system apps and go from there? 
I'm sure we can but I'd like to double check just incase

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## k.c.cole (Oct 19, 2011)

Why will this not work on 4.0.1? Is it specific to the framework? What is the difference between .3 and .1? Merely curious and all. Would love to have his launcher with my MIUI.

Tapatalked from a Liquified D2


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

k.c.cole said:


> Why will this not work on 4.0.1? Is it specific to the framework? What is the difference between .3 and .1? Merely curious and all. Would love to have his launcher with my MIUI.
> 
> Tapatalked from a Liquified D2


Well MIUI does have modified framework and that's why apps like the stock launcher it comes with doesn't work. Maybe that launcher doesn't work because of that, or because you're on MIUI '4.0.1'. You might need to wait for the actual MIUI v4.
I'm sure that will he at least flashable for me soon so I'll know then.
So yes, it depends on framework to work, that's why it won't show an app icon when you're using root explorer or it says it can't parse.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------

